# Possible Saskatchewan Open



## ConnorCuber (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I contacted CanadianCubing and asked if it would be possible and if they were willing to host a competition in saskatchewan, his reply said that it was absolutely possible but there would have to be at least 20 competitors, so If you would be able to compete in saskatchewan or know somebody who can (probably Regina or Saskatoon, as they're the biggest cities) please let me know. If it is somebody you know, please ask them to tell me or to email me at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 2, 2008)

I would definetely be there. I will try to find out some more who would if you can.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if I could go if it was in regina


----------



## vnzuo (Oct 5, 2008)

Rock on, Regina Open!!!
I am in Regina......
Is any cuber in UofR?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 5, 2008)

You live in Regina?! We should meet up sometime, how old are you?


----------



## vnzuo (Oct 5, 2008)

Definitely, I am 21, UofR student


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, I am only 13, and judging by your WCA profile I am about at your skill level, so we can race


----------



## vnzuo (Oct 5, 2008)

sure, do you know any other cuber in regina?


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2008)

If it was in Saskatoon I would be all there.. But Regina... Well its IFFY.... I'm quite the young "cuber" compared you you guys... I'm only 14...


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2008)

Almost forgot.. Big question.. When would it be?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2008)

yay! more competitions in Canada  
so far theres only been 6 in Ontario and 1 in B.C. Its about time theres more in other provinces.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 12, 2008)

I could possibly make it up to Regina. I'm originally from western North Dakota, so I could try to make it a side trip during a vacation back home if it was during the summer.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope its in Saskatoon though ...


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 13, 2008)

Connor.. Any new news?


----------

